# Silly goats in the snow today



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We finally got some snow today, around 3". The girls weren't entirely amused I kicked them out of the barn so we could get it cleaned. But they didn't complain too much either...

Lots of pics!

Lyrica was acting macho taking on SP, it was pretty hilarious, they must have played for around 25 minutes straight. Of course, Lyrica is at the bottom of the pecking order, so seeing her take on anyone was surprising, haha.









Macho goat Lyrica LOL









Making up?









Yeah right, as if! lol









Meanwhile, Madison had run around to Snow White's sleeping area, afraid to walk in the 'white stuff' - she kept yelling and chattering at me like I could magically make it disappear LOL









Finally I pursuaded her to come out, BUT, she had to stay as close to the tree and fenceline to avoid the 'white stuff'! That's our embarrassing muck pile - don't mind the wood mess we're working on our barn and have been using pallets, etc..


















Trying to decide if she really wants to brave it lol
Madison is due next Sunday!


















Her 'it's no big deal, it's just snow' look lol









My daughter came out to visit Snow White, and I think Snow White was pretty happy too, doesn't she look like she's smiling? 









♥Love♥


















I'll put the rest in a 2nd post


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Meanwhile...

Lyrica decided to try her legs at flying LOL She's such a silly silly girl!



























Time to walk









and pose lol









Ithma 









Ithma and her granddaughter, Wysteria chowing down 









Wysteria and Lyrica <Madison's Feb 2012 twins>









Snow White <due 1/11> and Madison <due 1/06>









The brat, Wysteria - I love her face



















Unless she's making obscene faces that is LOL She was sniffing this stick and it tickled her nose and made her sneeze LOL!! :laugh:









I kept asking her what she thought she was doing lol


















silly girl! :laugh:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Great pics. Love the ones of Wysteria sliding to itch her chest! Lyrica looks like she has a huge grin on her face in the third running picture.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

You take great photos.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures !! Love the ones with your daughter and 
Snow White . She is truly smiling in that shot 

All your goats are beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  I appreciate it 

Laura - my daughter used to be out with Snow White every single day since we first got her <our first goat in 4/10>. But she started school in August and hasn't gone out with her much especially lately  Snow White was sooo happy to see her today. 
Back in the spring she had a single baby, and my daughter would get down on her hands/knees and pretend she was a baby goat following them around. Snow White would watch over her as if she was one of her babies. When her baby went to nurse, my daughter would pretend to nurse on the other side.....
Snow White would check both butts to make sure they were her kids LOL!!!

My son didn't believe me until he saw it one day. She's always been loving towards my daughter. She is affectionate with me and my other kids too. She gives us hugs n'kisses. She'll nip affectionately at my ear, lay her head against my face and close her eyes. I just love her sooo much ♥♥♥


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I love your pictures! and I love the "obscene" one the best! I know they are copyrighted, would it be alright if I used some of them on my screen saver? Just on my personal computer, they would go no farther.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful girls!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful pics as ALWAYS!! That 2nd pic looks alot like Big Bang!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

hey candice...i know yall arent looking fwd to the snow melting .......and to think yall had mud problems before!!...lol....its gonna SUCK BIGTIME!! Better get yalls "MUCK BOOTS" READY!!!.....


----------



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

Great photos! We have snow too and my baby goats seemed to enjoy following me around in it


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

You should make Christmas cards with some of them. They are really pretty


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

Love the pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I showed my hubby the picture of your daughter and Snow White and he agreed , she is definitely smiling 
Snow White is for sure one of a kind , lol 
She certainly has a special bond with you and your family.
It's beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone 

Laura - thanks so much, I am glad you enjoyed them. I love watching Snow White with Marissa.
This afternoon when we were working on the barn, she was out playing in the snow, and Snow White wanted to go see her so bad, so I called her out of the pen to come over and see Marissa.
Of course Marissa was busy building a mini 'snowman' so she ignored Snow White! 
That's okay, because Snow White went over and ate the snowman's head LOL!!!
OMG wish I had my camera for that one! Of course my daughter thought it was funny.

Snow White and Madison's udders both look much bigger to me today. I really can't wait to see what they are hiding in there. I just pray everything goes smoothly for them, after Star aborted, I am extremely nervous.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor snowman , lolol I wish you had gotten a picture of that 
too , lol. Good thing Marissa thought it was funny , lolol.
You and Snow White would have had some explaining to do , lol.
Im sending prayers for a quick and easy delivery for your girls 
And healthy babies too  I know your worried , but try not to think about it , its past. Keep thinking happy thoughts for your girls 
Cant wait to see what they bless you with too !!
Im in heaven with all these babies  Im still debating on this breeding and getting a buck , I just dont know yet...


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

My fave from the first post is the second one up from the bottom








1


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , poor snowman , lolol I wish you had gotten a picture of that
> too , lol. Good thing Marissa thought it was funny , lolol.
> You and Snow White would have had some explaining to do , lol.
> Im sending prayers for a quick and easy delivery for your girls
> ...


Thanks Laura  I know I wish I had gotten a picture of that OMG it was priceless! Especially the way Snow White stood there waiting for Marissa to come to her. She was so happy to come out and see her 

I don't blame you on the breeding thing. Learn as much as you can and just go from there. I try not to dwell on the bad stuff. I'm kinda happy we got a baby to try and put on Star, that away they keep me busy 
I'll have to post pictures of him in the kidding koral post in a few minutes.
Also, I'll have to post an updated pic of Madison's udder tonight, it's noticably bigger than Saturday! So exciting, I feel like a newbie all over again lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: You do sound very excited, lol.
Cant wait to see the pictures 

I love your stories about Snow White , it brings tears to my eyes 
The bonds that we can have with our goats is truly heartfelt and definitely very special that nobody can ever understand unless you are one of us 
Marissa is going to have wonderful stories to tell once she is older about her favorite buddy snow White


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

How do u get em to play in the snow?!!! Mine just hide in their stall like fatties!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura  Yeah she'll definitely have some stories to tell  So glad we got the goats, Snow White was the first goat we brought home, we've had her almost 3 years now, we don't know when she was born exactly, as the woman we got her and her buddy from had taken them in when they were left at the orchard near her house for the petting zoo, their owners never came back to get them 
She was just a little kid, and a very young yearling when we got her, I'm guessing she wasn't even a year old yet.
Sadly we sold her buddy last summer, they grew apart, and she got picked on so much, and couldn't really handle having big babies - no way we could have bred her to the buck we've been using.


Augusffa - haha, I made them go out and locked them out of the barn LOL
The adult does didn't seem to mind it, and the young does seemed to really enjoy it. Well the first day, after that they were miserable standing around waiting for the white stuff to melt LOL


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As always you get great photos! love the ones with your daughter, and the one who's practicing flying:snowcheese:


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Love how their ears flap when they run. Lol. My little Winston does that and it looks hilarious. I haven't gotten a pic of it though.


----------

